# I did it my wave



## BRobbins629 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## DKF (May 20, 2008)

That is very nice...........great clip!


----------



## stevers (May 20, 2008)

Very nice Bruce. Super fit. Is that your blank? Nice job, very nice job.


----------



## thewishman (May 20, 2008)

At first I thought the bend in the clip was an optical illusion. The second picture cleared that up,

Nice pen and interesting clip - a real winner.

Chris


----------



## ahoiberg (May 20, 2008)

cool pen, nice work!


----------



## DCBluesman (May 21, 2008)

10!
Wow!  Double closed-end, hidden clip, custom clip, hand-threaded, custom blank.  I'm not sure you could have added any additional degree of difficulty yet you still created a magnificent pen! (And the nib isn't too shabby, either)


----------



## gerryr (May 21, 2008)

Outstanding work, Bruce.  That is truly unique.


----------



## Ligget (May 21, 2008)

Awesome! [:0][]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 21, 2008)

_*I did it my wave,*_</u>, Bruce, you most certanlly did and its  a WOW!


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> 
> Is that your blank?



Thanks to all for the comments. Blank is from Eagle.  Its been in my shop for about 4 months waiting for the design to evolve.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 21, 2008)

Very nice Bruce ! [8D]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (May 21, 2008)




----------



## wdcav1952 (May 21, 2008)

Bruce, words fail me on this one.  I'll have to let OMG and WOW!!! do it for now.


----------



## PR_Princess (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRobbins629_
> 
> Thanks to all for the comments. Blank is from Eagle.  Its been in my shop for about 4 months waiting for the design to evolve.



.....and well worth the wait too, Bruce!
Talk about making a splash!!!!

Thanks for showing us this one, it is a true pleasure to see!

A definite...

*WOW!!!!!*

[][][][]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 21, 2008)

nicely done! excellent consistency in design. I like that the clip goes the opposite direction of the body pattern, tendency is to make it match.


----------



## PR_Princess (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Bruce, words fail me on this one.  I'll have to let OMG and WOW!!! do it for now.



[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]


Well now Bruce, if that is not a sign of really making an impression I don't know what is!!!!!!![}][}][}]


----------



## Buzz (May 21, 2008)

Excellent work, well done.  What is the clip made of, and how was it done?


----------



## Mather323 (May 21, 2008)

Great work, I am inspired!


----------



## Mather323 (May 21, 2008)

Great work, I am inspired!


----------



## Jim15 (May 21, 2008)

Beautiful pen. The workman ship is outstanding.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 21, 2008)

Good job,Bruce. All can squeak out is: WWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!![:0][:0]


----------



## bitshird (May 21, 2008)

That is an super duper pen, fantastic work and great idea [^][^][^][^][^][^][^][^][^][^]


----------



## ed4copies (May 21, 2008)

Nearly everything has been said.

But I have to comment on the black ends --- 

*<center>inspired!!!</center>*

Hope you don't mind if I use a similar technique on one that's been in MY basement for months.  Also looking for the right approach.  I think this is it!!!  (Though I certainly won't be trying to copy the many completely UNIQUE techniques, pointed out by Lou!!)

GREAT work!!

And the title is appropriate for YOUR work and Eagle's attitude!!

_*Congratulations!*_


----------



## Draken (May 21, 2008)

You mentioned this at the picnic and showed us the clip, but I still couldn't imagine how nice the pen would turn out.  You did a great job, one to be proud of.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 21, 2008)

I'm all bent out of shape admiring your creation. Another "weaving" masterpiece.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Buzz_
> 
> What is the clip made of, and how was it done?


Thanks again to all for the comments.  The clip is made from a sheet of sterling silver, hand cut to rough shape with a jewelers saw, then filed and polished. 2 pins are soldered on the back side which go into 2 holes drilled in the finial.


----------



## mitchm (May 21, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!! I will never buy another "pen making" book again....there is more to be learnt right here than in all the books put together![8D]


----------



## desertyellow (May 21, 2008)

Pass the dramamine, I'm feeling a little sea sick.
Great job with the movement, The wave action and clip make for an interesting pen.
Well done.

Tony
Las Vegas


----------



## desertyellow (May 21, 2008)

Bruce,
Can you share some details about your pen?
What materials did you use.
What is the story behind the clip.
Interested to know.

Tony,
Las Vegas


----------



## toolcrazy (May 21, 2008)

Beautiful pen, nice work. Well beyond my skills.


----------



## jongalt26 (May 21, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by desertyellow_
> 
> Bruce,
> Can you share some details about your pen?
> ...


Blank is ebony with veneers making the wave.
Finial, center band, coupling, and nib end are black ebonite.
Clip is sterling.  There is no story, just tried to mirror the wave.


----------



## VisExp (May 21, 2008)

Very nice work Bruce.  Taking a great custom blank and customizing it further with your own touches.  Very nice.


----------



## gwilki (May 21, 2008)

Great work, Bruce. The clip is ingenious.


----------

